
What does it take to raise capital, in SaaS, in 2016? - chrija
http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2016/05/what-does-it-take-to-raise-capital-in.html
======
tmaly
Great post, I am working on my own side project, but it is just for fun. I am
not sure if I would ever raise capital for it, but this napkin will come in
handy if I ever change my mind.

